# k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch



## volkerm (10. November 2014)

Moin,
solch ein Boot moechte ich kaufen, mit ungebremstem Trailer, optimal in Ungarn- bei den Preisen... Heute nun das zweite Telefonat. So gut wie kein englisch.
Optimal waere, wenn ein Kollege mit Ungarischkenntnisen das Telefonat fuer mich fuehren wuerde.
Ich kaufe aber auch in D, gebraucht oder so.
Oder einen aehnlichen Katamaran.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Und was willst du jetzt wissen?

Eigentlich verkaufen die keine Boote ins Ausland, die kriegt man offiziell nur über den Händler in Coburg. Wenn du jemand hast der ungarisch spricht sollte das aber kein Problem sein.

Bin das K-Maxxi XXL letzte Woche 3 Tage am Edersee gefahren, sehr geiles Boot. Hab mir jetzt das HY 5.0 (gleiche Rumpfform, kommt aus der gleichen Stadt aber andere Werft) gekauft...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Hi wir leben seit ein paar Jahren in Ungarn, wenn ich helfen kann schick mir eine PN.


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Wissen will ich, wie ich ohne Zwischenhändler solch ein Boot ab Werk in Ungarn kaufen kann.
Es gibt darauf eine Antwort. Danke!


----------



## tomsen83 (14. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Ey ehrlich, du trinkst doch:q is mir sympatisch

Hab das erste in D erhältliche K-Maxxi vom Händler in Coburg als Schnäppchen via eBay geschossen und bin sehr zufrieden. Ein Direktimport wurde von einigen meiner Freunde auch angestrebt, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man 
a) Den Trailer mitkauft, da sehr spezielle Bootsform
b) mehrere Boote kauft.

Grund: Transport und Fahrtkosten auf eigene Faust relativieren den niedrigen Preis.

Die Kommunikation mit den Ungarn war nicht bzw. nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, so dass du das oben stehende Angebot des Boardies annehmen solltest.


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Die Ungarn haben doch Kontaktsperre zu Ausländern. Wenn die direkt verkaufen, springen denen die Importeure ab. Verstehe ich ja auch irgendwie.
Das hat auch noch Zeit bis zum Frühjahr, muss erst klären, ob ich wirklich Kat. CE-C benötige, oder ob D genügt.
Trailer- klar- der ist beim Kat speziell, und gehört dazu.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*



> Das hat auch noch Zeit bis zum Frühjahr, muss erst klären, ob ich wirklich Kat. CE-C benötige, oder ob D genügt.


Stellt sich die Frage wirklich, ich denke du bist in Portugal und hast den Atlantik vor der Nase?
Wobei dieser K-Maxi Typ, auch in C Klassifizierung, auf mich nicht unbedingt einen rauwassertauglichen Eindruck macht!
Die ist aber intuitiv, und ich kann mich auch täuschen?

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2014)

*AW: k- maxxi xxl CE C- ungarisch*

Jürgen, den Gedanken teile ich. Für den offenen Atlantik sind die Boote nix. Zur Not, falls ich wirklich dort fischen möchte, habe ich ja noch die fast fertige Shetland Alaska 600.
Und die ist dafür noch zu klein- meist...


----------

